# Sweet Cakes Suggestions for CP



## cerelife (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello! Somehow I've never ordered from Sweet Cakes in all the years I've been soaping!! I checked the Fragrance Review Board and found 1 review each on two of the fragrances listed (Mango Tea and White Vanilla), so I would welcome any additional thoughts on those as well as the others I'm thinking of purchasing.
I did see a recent review of Sweet Cakes FO's in this forum, but the OP hadn't soaped with any of the fragrances.
If you've soaped with any of these (or made lip balm with any of the flavors listed), I would very much appreciate your thoughts!

Citron et Figue
Clean (Type)
Comptoir Sud Aloha Tiare (Type)
Cucumber (Econocuke)
Hotel Costes (Type)
Icecap
Juicy Lime
Mango Tea
Masculine Musk
Midnight in Tunisia
Nectarine Blossom (Jo Malone type)
New Mown Hay
Sea Spice
Sexy Men
Special Edition Vanilla
Vanilla, Fruity (non-discoloring)
White Vanilla (non-discoloring)

*Lip Balm Flavor Oils*
Circus Peanut
Honeysuckle Nectarine
Peace of Mind (Origins type)
Strawberry Lime

Thank you!
Michaelle


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 9, 2020)

I haven’t used the ones you’ve listed but the two scents I’ve used in CP (Irish Spring type and candy cane) have lasted pretty well.


----------



## bonnyny (Jan 10, 2020)

'Clean' has been a favorite for 6+ years - very fresh - sticks well. Citron et Figue is a beautiful scent but did not work for me - crumbly, hole in the center. Both made with goat milk in pvc pipes.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 10, 2020)

I haven't used any of the fragrances you listed in CP, but I have used some of them in M&P, so I can give you my OOB scent impressions. Not sure it will help you, but FWIW
*Citron et Figue* is a beautiful fragrance. I loved it, but it seemed to get passed over by many in favor of something else.* Clean* is a nice, fresh fragrance but I personally don't like it enough to order it again.* Aloha Tiare* very heavy, sweet floral. Too much for me, but I'm not a lover of those kinds of florals. It wasn't an old lady floral, and maybe with a light hand it would be nice.* Econocuke* very good single note cucumber.* Masculine Musk -* loved it! Very sexy men's cologne type scent. I've kind of forgotten about this one and should get a small bottle the next time I order.* Nectarine Blossom* - lovely dupe.* Special Edition Vanilla* is exactly the kind of vanilla I don't like. Very buttery. I love straight vanilla, creamy vanilla or even vanilla with a touch of floral. This is a buttery, bakery type vanilla. It will discolor to dark brown. I tried the non discoloring vanillas, but I would have to say I think you should get a small bottle and test them. If I remember correctly, I thought they were okay. But again, this was in M&P and will probably be a lot different in CP. I think vanilla fragrances are tricky because it is a scent familiar to everyone, and we all have an idea of what vanilla should smell like. I don't want my B&B products to smell like bakery items, but I love that in a candle.

I do have fragrance oils I still use from Sweetcakes, and find that they are good quality. Without reviews and testing notes, however, I don't order too many to try. I usually order about once a year, or longer if I still have plenty of most of my favorites.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 10, 2020)

I absolutely love their Sage, Sweetgrass & Cedar


----------



## lucycat (Jan 25, 2020)

I want to qualify that my last order with them was 2018.  With so much reformulating since I have no idea if these are still the same. 

Masculine Musk (purchased probably 3 yrs ago) - I find it just too much musk, too harsh and almost cat pee;  that said I love to blend it and a small amount can add wonders to amber and other masculine scents.  

Not on your list but Eucalyptus Thymes - Nice masculine brisk eucalyptus that I soap at .6 oz ppo;  more and I think it is too strong.  I like to add a bit of EO with it.

Ginger essence - I haven't had it in years but enjoyed blending with orange and others

Molton Black Pepper - not a scent that had a good throw but wonderful mellow scent in the shower;   I just couldn't sell it and used it for me.

Mango Tea - It was nice but it wasn't particularly a favorite of mine

I generally found that I needed to test their fragrances in small batches for a while to decide my favorite strength.  I also used some of the fruity type scents and they were more true of a fruit and not as sugary as some other suppliers versions.


----------



## Cellador (Feb 2, 2020)

Citron et Figue- nice citrus scent but riced horribly for me. I mean big, solid soap chunks kind of ricing!

Masculine Musk- this is the only FO that's ever given me soap on a stick. I soap cool, stir in by hand, etc and I barely got it in the mold- I didn't even get a chance to color it.


----------



## melita (Feb 11, 2020)

They're my favorite supplier for lip balm flavors. I don't like all of them, but I've had a better success rate with them than anywhere else I've purchased. Unfortunately they've discontinued a lot of my favorites! Their flavor oils are definitely the "lip safe fragrance" type and give balms more of a scent than a taste, but they never have that weird bitter or perfumey/soapy aftertaste that some suppliers flavors do.

Honeysuckle Nectarine is a nice realistic honeysuckle with some fruitiness to it, on the subtle side strength-wise. The floral aspect is unusual in a lip balm- my customers always get excited about it. Strawberry Lime smells like... well, strawberry and lime. It's sweet and fruity and doesn't go off into cough medicine territory like a lot of fruity flavors I've tried. Peace of Mind is herbal, minty, kind of licoricey - it reminds me a bit of Ricola cough drops (in a good way.) I've never gotten around to trying Circus Peanut (I'm not a banana fan.)


----------

